# Can I add anything else?



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey everybody,

I had been planning on ordering some of the more rare cichlids online for my new 125 gallon but could never make up my mind (I mostly blame everybody else on forums like this for having such cool cichlids). So finally this weekend I just broke down and drove to a LFS about an hour and a half away from where I live (I have to go this far to get anything other than really small fish stores/PETCOs).

I ended up getting a Texas cichlid, JD, and a Firemouth all at a little over an inch in size. I also picked up 15 giant danios (around 1-1.5 inches) mostly because they were on sale for $1 each. I know the danios will not make it long term but they were really cheap and should last a while before any body in the tanks sees them as snacks.

In a 125 gallon tank these little guys look very sparse and I would like to add one-two more cichlids.

I am thinking on keeping this as a community tank but wouldn't totally be against having a pair of something. I thought of getting a few more firemouths and doing a pair of those or something a little smaller like rainbows if I couldn't think of anything else to add to this group. I would worry about doing rainbows though as I didn't know how they would do with the texas or JD.

So any suggestions would help a ton. Thanks!

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Cage,

Good to hear you finally got some fish in your tank! Whether it's exactly what you wanted or not, I'm sure you'll enjoy watching them grow out to adults.

As far as additions... I think you'll be just fine adding a couple more Cichlids to your existing stock. Adding them sooner than later will definitely up your chances of everyone getting along long term. I think your Giant Danios could work long term as well. They usually make pretty good dithers as they stay high up in the water column and are lighting fast...

A few combos that could possibly work...

2x (pair) Multispinosa and 1x Nicaraguan (male)
1x Meeki (to create pair) and 2x (pair) Multispinosa
1x Meeki (to create a pair) and 1x Salvini (female)
1x Salvini (female) and 1x Cryptoheros species (sajica, cutteri, HRP, ect.) (male)
1x Nicaraguan and 1x Cryptoheros species (both males)

Of course you could most likely mix and match the above combos...

If your wanting Rainbows (Multispinosa), I would definitely do a pair as they are pretty mild tempered and may have a hard time holding there own solo. Introducing pairs/spawning in a community is always a risk, but can and has been done. Just be sure to provide plenty of sight breaks and individual territories.

The only trouble maker I foresee out of your existing stock is the Texas. They often times can get pretty aggro when they mature, so keep an eye on him.

Hope this gave you a few ideas and post some pics of your setup if you get a chance! :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for the quick reply, I was hoping you would chime in.

I was thinking of doing a pair of rainbows both because I have never kept them and because they are more readily available around here. I would love to keep a Nicaraguan but (even though I hear they are really common) have never seen them in my area. That is how bad our selection in NE Iowa is. So do to poor selection I will most like end up with either a pair of rainbows, or getting another firemouth. Either way if I decide to go with a pair of anything I will start with 6 total fish to ensure better bonding.

If anybody else has ideas or opinions I would really be thankful. I want to make up my mind soon as they are very small now and I know that helps my odds of things working out.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I know what your talking about when it comes to the lack of availability of fish. I have been having a hard time finding the fish I want as well. There is only one LFS that has a decent variety of cichlids and its a good hour round trip from me. I have been looking for a pair of Multispinosa as well for over a month now... No such luck yet.

I think you would be safe to add a pair of Multi's along with a pair of Meeki. If it doesn't work out long term, ok, you tried. But, it's best to try it now while they're all still young. The addition of anything down the road will most likely not go over very well from my experience.

Good luck and keep us updated!... And post some pics already! :wink:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I totally agree.

I have not made up my mind up I have given myself a deadline of the end of the month to add anything. That way I know they are all very young and that will lower the likelihood of having problems down the road.

I would love more opinions if anybody has one?

I am planning another trip to a LFS this Thursday (or might push back to this weekend) and would love to already have some ideas.

-Cage


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have about 40 1" nic babies I need to get rid of.

5 would run you $25 with shipping.

...Bill


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Cage,

Although I don't post over at MFK, I do lurk there quite a bit. I happened to see the pics and video of your Texas; I would say it's a Carpintis.

I'm on my way to the LFS tomorrow as they get their new stock in on Thursdays. Hopefully they get in AT LEAST one of the CA's I've been looking for! Good luck finding the cichlids your after as well, and keep us updated!

PS... MonteSS, is that $25 including shipping?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

$25 with priority shipping, styro box, and heat pack.

...Bill


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Dang, that's a deal! Cage, I'd take him up on that offer!

Can I get that same deal with some your Cryptoheros Chetumalensis?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope LOL. I will sell them once they pair up. But they are taking their time.

...Bill


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Dang! :roll: Once you get a definite pair are you selling off the extras?

Cage, after looking at those pics again and referencing them with some other online pics, I have changed my mind... I'm definitely thinking Cyano now. :? Here's a really good link that will show you the difference. http://www.oscarfish.com/articles/d...ichthys_cyanoguttatus_vs_herichthys_carpintis


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys,

Sorry I have not timed in for a couple of days. We have had a lot of snow up here that has kept me very busy.

Bill, I am strongly considering your offer. A while ago I was strongly considering a Nic pair but now that I have the Texas I am not sure how that would go. I will let you know in the next couple days.

Chirs, Thanks for the link. I spend some time looking at that and my Texas for sometime and have come to the conclusion that I might need to wait a little longer to see which type of Texas I have. I will post some pics on this thread and maybe one of you can give me your $0.02.

Thanks.

-Cage


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my Texas. I was labeled as a Texas Cichlid and when I asked someone that helped me at this LFS they said they didn't know what species it was and made it look like they didn't know what I was talking about.

So cyanoguttatus or carpintis?



















I have tried to get some better picks but he doesn't make it easy and my camera is not great.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm saying Cyano. I was just at my LFS Thursday and they had Carpintis and they looked very different from yours. They had larger, more greenish tinted spangling and more markings below the eye. I almost picked one up... :roll: Instead, I got 3 Meeki. Hopefully I'll get a pair once they mature as they're only about 1.25in right now.

I think the Nics would work well in your tank. You would probably be better off keeping a pair though. Although, my female runs the show in my 125gal right now. She's really not all that aggressive per say, but she does let the others know she's in charge. More assertive than anything...

How's your Texas's attitude? The two fish I was contemplating about adding to my 135gal were a Texas and a Salvini, but my better judgement tells me not to. I think they'll really stir things up, in a bad way.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris,

My Texas is still really small but 'he' is already very active and also very feisty. He seems to like to kind of push my Firemouth and dempsey around, nothing too serious. He also will give Chase to the danios from time to time. Even though they are way too fast and he is about their size.

It seems like it for sure would be a good time to add another cichlid, or five if I take Bill up on his offer.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, a few more cichlids will help spread out aggression. If you were to go with the Nics, you could just wait until two paired off then trade the other 3 into your LFS.

I actually just ordered 6x Multispinosa off Aquabid. I normally don't order fish online but I got a deal I couldn't pass up. Let me know if your interested and I can give you his name. I believe he has quite a few more Multi's, along with some HRP's as well.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice and warm here this week. Good time to ship fish 

That Texas has nice color for such a little guy.

....Bill


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

have you thought about convicts or green terror?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cons are out, my wife doesn't like them for some reason.

Anyways, I think I am going to take Bill up on this offer for the nics.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Good decision! :thumb: My Nic is my favorite out of my 135gal. I'd really like to find her a male to pair up with.

Would you like the contact info for the guy I got the Multispinosa off of? Super nice guy and a pleasure to do business with. They arrive tomorrow! Hopefully there all alive and well. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Well my Multispinosa arrived this morning! I ordered 6, he sent me 8 and there was only 1 DOA. I was pretty surprised as the lows were in the 20's the past couple of nights (they were shipped USPS Priority). There were 2 others that didn't look like they were going to make it, but to my surprise when I got home from class a bit ago, all 7 were happily swimming around! Pretty stoked...


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

That is awesome Chris! When you get the time could you post some pics of the little guys?

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Will do! I'll give them a couple days to settle in first. They are pretty small as well so not a whole lot of color yet, but all with good time!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Bill,

I sent you a pm about the nics. Just let me know if they are still available. Thanks.

-Cage


----------

